# Secret To A Long Marriage



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2014)

Some people ask the secret of our long marriage. We take time to go to a restaurant two times a week. A little candlelight, dinner, soft music and dancing. She goes Tuesdays, I go Fridays.

Henny Youngman


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

I barely remember Henny Youngman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know Ina, I may just remember him from reruns and references...here's some of his doctor jokes. 

- A doctor gave a man six months to live. The man couldn't pay his bill, so he gave him another six months. 

 - My doctor grabbed me by the wallet and said, "Cough!" 

 - The Doctor called Mrs. Cohen saying, "Mrs. Cohen, your check came back." Mrs. Cohen answered, "So did my arthritis!" 

 - The Doctor says, "You'll live to be 60!" "I AM 60!" "See, what did I tell you?" 

 - The patient says, "Doctor, it hurts when I do this." "Then don't do that!" 

 - A doctor has a stethoscope up to a man's chest. The man asks, "Doc, how do I stand?" The doctor says, "That's what puzzles me!" 

 - "Doctor, my leg hurts. What can I do?" The doctor says, "Limp!" 

 - A man goes to a psychiatrist. "Nobody listens to me!" The doctor says, "Next!" 

 - A man goes to a psychiatrist. The doctor says, "You're crazy" The man says, "I want a second opinion!" "Okay, you're ugly too!" 

 - "Doctor, I have a ringing in my ears." "Don't answer!" 

 - Nurse: "Doctor, the man you just gave a clean bill of health to dropped dead right as he was leaving the office". Doctor: "Turn him around, make it look like he was walking in."


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2014)

SP  :lol1:   Tks 4 the post.   Henny was one of my faves....inane but still leg slappers.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2014)

When I was born, I was so ugly the doctor slapped my mother. Mr. Henney Youngman


----------

